# Installing on SUN Sunfire V440, UltraSPARC IIIi



## agkbill (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to get FreeBSD up and running on my Sunfire V440. It is a headless server so I connect using SUN ALOM. Installation whent OK, booting from DVD and whole instalation. But after reboot I never get to login, prompt. I get stuck at 
	
	



```
login: Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1499]: open /dev/ttyv1: No such file or directory
```

Anyone who know what could cause this? I guess it has to do with the way I am logged in, ALOM.

Thank you.

Best regards,
/Christer





```
acd0: DVDROM <TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2612/1011> at ata2-master UDMA33 
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
da1 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus4 target 1 lun 0
da1: <LSILOGIC 1030 IM       IM 1000> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da1: 3.300MB/s transfers
da1: Command Queueing enabled
da1: 70007MB (143374711 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 8924C)
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SEAGATE ST373307LC 0007> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-3 device 
da0: 320.000MB/s transfers (160.000MHz, offset 63, 16bit)
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 70007MB (143374744 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 8924C)
GEOM: da0: adding VTOC8 information.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0a
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
Setting hostuuid: f75ce0d1-0221-11e1-a7cd-0003baac56df.
Setting hostid: 0xfe28306b.
Entropy harvesting: interrupts ethernet point_to_point kickstart.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/da0a: 1558 files, 95470 used, 412857 free (2513 frags, 51293 blocks, 0.5% fragmentation)
/dev/da0e: DEFER FOR BACKGROUND CHECKING
/dev/da0f: DEFER FOR BACKGROUND CHECKING
/dev/da0d: DEFER FOR BACKGROUND CHECKING
Mounting local file systems:WARNING: /tmp was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /usr was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /var was not properly dismounted
/var: mount pending error: blocks 24288 files 1
.
Setting hostname: FreeBSD.home.
cas0: link state changed to DOWN
Starting Network: lo0 cas0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7 
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
        nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
cas0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 00:03:ba:ac:56:df
        inet 192.168.0.11 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
add net default: gateway 192.168.0.10
Starting devd.
Creating and/or trimming log files.
Starting syslogd.
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Updating motd:.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.

Tue Nov  8 16:08:54 CET 2011

FreeBSD/sparc64 (FreeBSD.home) (ttyu0)

login: Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1499]: open /dev/ttyv1: No such file or directory
Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1508]: open /dev/ttyu2: No such file or directory
Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1500]: open /dev/ttyv2: No such file or directory
Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1505]: open /dev/ttyv7: No such file or directory
Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1504]: open /dev/ttyv6: No such file or directory
Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1501]: open /dev/ttyv3: No such file or directory
Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1498]: open /dev/ttyv0: No such file or directory
Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1503]: open /dev/ttyv5: No such file or directory
Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1502]: open /dev/ttyv4: No such file or directory
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2011)

The V440 has LOM, not ALOM (ALOM is an addon card, LOM is build-in). The A in A/LOM refers to Serial A. 

It doesn't have a keyboard or a screen, hence the error messages.


----------



## agkbill (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,

My S440 is equiped with ALOM.


```
Copyright 2007 Sun Microsystems, Inc.  All rights reserved.
Use is subject to license terms.


Sun(tm) Advanced Lights Out Manager 1.6.5 (v440)

Please login: admin
Please Enter password: ******


tradeserver-sc> help
```
 
In SunFire V440 Server Administration Guide (816-7728-10) page 4 you can read:

```
ALOM System Controller Card
The Sun Advanced Lights Out Manager (ALOM) system controller card enables
system management and administration for the Sun Fire V440 server over a serial
line or an Ethernet network. ALOM system controller provides remote system
administration for geographically distributed or physically inaccessible systems. The
firmware installed on the ALOM system controller card enables you to monitor the system, without having to install any supporting software.
```

Yes, it is a addon card.

All the best,
/Christer


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry, seen too many people refer to the onboard LOM as ALOM (which it isn't).


----------



## mmoll (Nov 12, 2011)

Login via ALOM works just fine on a SF V240 for me.

```
login: Nov  8 16:08:54 FreeBSD getty[1499]: open /dev/ttyv1: No such file or directory"
```
To get rid of the message, edit /etc/ttys and set the status of /dev/ttyv* from "on" to "off".


> I never get to login, prompt. I get stuck


What's the exact symptom? What happens when you just press enter?


----------



## agkbill (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi mmoll,

Well, the most obvious thing was the last I tried. Just pressing enter give me the login! I will edit /etc/ttys then it will be all fine.

Thank you and all the best!

/Christer


----------



## agkbill (Nov 13, 2011)

Now for some reason I can not get the "login" promt when pressing enter.
Nothing at all happen.

What I need to do is to get back to ALOM with 
	
	



```
#.
```

Then go back with: 
	
	



```
console -f
```

Then I got the login.


----------

